# Recoil Clone by Lemaga



## Vura (21/10/16)

Looking at the RDA Recoil Clone by Lemaga now from Vapeking http://www.vapeking.co.za/lemaga-recoil-styled-24mm-rda-vape-king.html 

anyone purchased this clone ? is the quality decent 

Would you recommend it ?

Please advise


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/10/16)

Hey @Vura 
i got one at Vapecon.
i can't seem to put it down. it is really good quality, and does the job. Airflow is 100% the same as an authentic.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Vura (21/10/16)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey @Vura
> i got one at Vapecon.
> i can't seem to put it down. it is really good quality, and does the job. Airflow is 100% the same as an authentic.


Thanks allot @BeardedVaper93, Much Appreciated for the info

Can you please tell me what comes in the Box


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (21/10/16)

1x deck
1x top cap
1x drip tip
1x clouds bro barrel
1x flavour bro barrel
1x spare screw (which suck if u are reckless)
o rings
1x flat head blue screw driver.

For 300 bokke, its great

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## RichJB (21/10/16)

I just got one myself, it's drying on the windowsill having had its pre-build bath. Will report anon once I've used it for a bit.


----------



## Vura (21/10/16)

RichJB said:


> I just got one myself, it's drying on the windowsill having had its pre-build bath. Will report anon once I've used it for a bit.


Could you explain your method of "pre-build bath"


----------



## RichJB (21/10/16)

Disassemble atty into component parts, dunk them in a plastic dish full of warm water, swirl, empty the dish. Refill with warm water and a few drops of Milton fluid to disinfect, swirl, leave to soak for five minutes or so. Empty out, refill and swirl to rinse with warm water, repeat rinse, dry, build. It's just to get machine oil residues and other potential nasties out of the atty before vaping it. I repeat the process when I re-coil.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## PsyCLown (21/10/16)

This sounds rather promising and I reckon I need to get myself one!


----------



## RichJB (21/10/16)

OK, it's all coiled and wicked and is performing well. I built dual coils as there is no single coil option. I went simple coils, 26ga Ni80 8 wraps with 3mm ID. I was aiming for 0.4Ω, it came out at 0.38Ω which is fine. Building is a breeze. The post holes might be a tad small if you're going for Aliens and suchlike but I don't use those. The only thing is that you have to pre-cut one leg of the second coil that you insert otherwise it will poke through into the first coil and you won't be able to clip the excess. But just eyeball it, clip it and it's fine.

Wicking is a breeze because it's a dripper, just fold and tuck with the ends of the wick just long enough to reach the deck. You can drip direct through the cap as there is no spitback guard or anything to impede the juice. It doesn't need spitback protection, I'm not getting any. The whole topcap comes off easily if you prefer to paint your coils and the barrel slides on and off with just about the right amount of resistance. I can hold the setup aloft holding only the drip tip and nothing comes apart. But it's not an effort to separate anything either. So tolerances seem to be good.

I'm running it at 45W and it's vaping fine. That is high for me, with tanks I vape at around 30W. But the vape is no more than slightly lukewarm, ditto for the drip tip and the atty itself. There are no alarming cracks, pops or fizzes from within. I am using the flavour cap, I can't ever see myself using the clouds cap. The draw is slightly restrictive and can't be adjusted but it's about right for me and is where I would set my tanks anyway for a somewhat restrictive lung hit.

I'm not by any means a flavour connoisseur, my palate is a bit dof. I've vaped Girl with the Dragon Cheesecake and Bronuts and both are coming through loud and clear. I'm getting more of the base notes on the Recoil than I do on other atties, less of the top notes. So on my Velocity I'm getting more Dragonfruit and Chocolate in these two juices, with the Recoil I'm getting less Dragonfruit/Chocolate and more Cheesecake/Doughnut. It's not dramatic, just a slight shift in the flavour balance. That might just be a breaking in thing or a temp thing, I'll play around some more.

So yeah, seems to be quite a solid performer especially at the price point. I'm not an atty pundit so don't take my word for it but I am quite happy with mine.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## Vura (21/10/16)

RichJB said:


> Disassemble atty into component parts, dunk them in a plastic dish full of warm water, swirl, empty the dish. Refill with warm water and a few drops of Milton fluid to disinfect, swirl, leave to soak for five minutes or so. Empty out, refill and swirl to rinse with warm water, repeat rinse, dry, build. It's just to get machine oil residues and other potential nasties out of the atty before vaping it. I repeat the process when I re-coil.


What other Disinfectant Liquid/Fluid can be used ? 
Thanks for letting us know your method.


----------



## RichJB (21/10/16)

I'm not sure on other disinfectants, I suppose most could be used as long as you rinse thoroughly. Milton is widely available and cheap, one 500ml bottle will last you for absolute ages. They say on the bottle that you should soak for 15 minutes to sterilise properly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (21/10/16)

I run mine first in clean green and vinegar to remove any machine oil, then a little sunlight before rinsing thoroughly. Haven't seen the need to disinfect the atties just yet. Do this on a weekly basis with all my tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/10/16)

RichJB said:


> OK, it's all coiled and wicked and is performing well. I built dual coils as there is no single coil option. I went simple coils, 26ga Ni80 8 wraps with 3mm ID. I was aiming for 0.4Ω, it came out at 0.38Ω which is fine. Building is a breeze. The post holes might be a tad small if you're going for Aliens and suchlike but I don't use those. The only thing is that you have to pre-cut one leg of the second coil that you insert otherwise it will poke through into the first coil and you won't be able to clip the excess. But just eyeball it, clip it and it's fine.
> 
> Wicking is a breeze because it's a dripper, just fold and tuck with the ends of the wick just long enough to reach the deck. You can drip direct through the cap as there is no spitback guard or anything to impede the juice. It doesn't need spitback protection, I'm not getting any. The whole topcap comes off easily if you prefer to paint your coils and the barrel slides on and off with just about the right amount of resistance. I can hold the setup aloft holding only the drip tip and nothing comes apart. But it's not an effort to separate anything either. So tolerances seem to be good.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very good clone to me. Might as well copy paste the review to a thread for an authentic and nothing would be off.

Really good buy it seems to me.


----------



## kyle_redbull (3/12/16)

Need to find one now?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

